# Cartel Bindings.



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking to buy some bindings for a rome flag 160. I have size 13 feet. I have been looking at the Burton Cartels but recently heard that some people with big feet have had some problems with the toe cap. Anyone have any experience or can suggest a better binding? I am looking in about 150$ price range.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have cartels and they are fine for me

toe caps feel a bit odd to start with, but you don;t need to crank em down like regular toe straps

people are usually the problem with their toe caps


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I have got Burton Missions and the Est Triads and they are fine. I really like the toe caps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i got the 09 cartel binding, good bindings , extremely comfy for duck.
i have big feet and no problems at all with my toe strap ,
its just different , btw the toe strap really pushes your boot against the spoiler.
you could also consider the custom bindings (burton), they are cheaper but less freestyle.
they are still good bindings


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

i've got the cartel and they're amazing, if the toe cap bothers you, than you can just convert it in a regualr strap, its gives you that option


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

E_Bravo said:


> i've got the cartel and they're amazing, if the toe cap bothers you, than you can just convert it in a regualr strap, its gives you that option


where? burtons have the full cap strap, and i dont think the new one is even designed to go on top. cap straps are the shit though, why would you change lol..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

take the cap off; et voila! a conventional strap


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

ive got size 12s with the 08 cartels, and the only thing i had to do was adjust them.. that takes a screw driver and 2 minutes of your time.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Last years Rome Targas if you can find them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Last year Forces. Or drop the $$ and get this years.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a set of Cartels I got when they were the first to have the toe cap. I later upgraded to newer toe caps. I ride quite a bit, and I ride hard, so I ended up sending them into warranty repair twice, and had to get parts from Burton and local boardshops 5-6x. One time was even on the hill.

Go with Rome 390's for a similar binding in that price range.


----------

